# Bye to Dad's Sweetpea and Mom's Little Man



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so, so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of both your beautiful pups. I know how hard it is. They were beautiful.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful pups.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful duo. I'm glad you've joined us, but sad it was because of loss. Many of us have walked in those shoes, and I think you'll find much support and friendship here. We'd love to hear more about them and see more pics.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Sara and Clancy.......they were beautiful!!

Welcome to the forum.......


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. Know that they are happy and running and playing with all the rest of our friends and they will be so happy to see you again.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Together You Beautiful Kids
Godspeed & Love


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your losses. It is so hard to come home to an empty house after being spoiled by a golden greeting. I hope when the time is right you are able to open your home to another golden. 

Those are great pictures of your two.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your goldens look so beautiful in the first pic. Sorry for your loss. Sending you strength.


----------



## hutch (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I wish I had found this forum earlier.

Yes I know there will be other fury kids in the future, I know both Sara and Clancy would want it that way. I look forward to sticking around here as we heal and find our new pups, maybe a fall or spring litter, another boy and girl. 

And oh do I have photo's and stories to share, as I'm sure everyone with Goldens does.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing those stories and seeing those pictures--Sara and Clancy were beautiful and I am sure helped you to create some great memories. May those memories comfort you during the coming months.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sara and Clancy. They were beautiful pups and it must be so quiet now without them. It must give you some comfort to you that they are together though. My heart goes out to you and I am glad that you are going to get another pup one day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses of Sara and Clancy, may they play together happily at the bridge


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome, your dogs were beautiful. Would love to see more pictures, how old were they? I love those silver faces.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Your Sara and Clancy looked so much like my Buddy and Kyra. You are in my thoughts and I know how empty a goldenless home can feel. I hope it's a comfort to know they are together again and I hope they can send you a couple of new friends when the time is right.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Sara and Clancy. I love the pictures that you shared... they both look so happy! I look forward to hearing stories and seeing more pictures of them.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your losses. My heart goes out to you. I am tearing up looking at their beautiful pictures. (((hug)))


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so sorry you've lost your beloved companions. The pain is keenly felt, but the memories are so sweet.

This is a great forum...I've been welcomed to it even before I have my golden. I'm sure you will find comfort and when you're ready there will be a lot of assistance in helping you find your next companion.

Many hugs!
Lil


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry for the loss of your beautiful dogs, they are together again waiting fo ryou at the Rainbow Bridge....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hutch*

Hutch

I am so very sorry for the loss of your two babies.

Many years ago we had our Two Samoyeds go to the Rainbow Bridge six weeks apart.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a great looking pair they were. I know they are sorely missed. I am so sorry.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. To lose them both so close together would be devestating. They needed each other and to be together. Welcome to the forum you will find people here to help you find your way.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your losses of Sara and Clancy. What a beautiful pair. Please do share stories and pictures with us.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, I'm sure Clancy was waiting for his sister and they are now playing together with their friends

Play hard and Sleep softly


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

(((hugs)))


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Those two look like they shared a special bond, I'm sure it was too hard for Sara to stay without Clancy. So hard to lose them so close together. They have the sweetest faces.


----------

